

Nifty New Risk Calculations of What's Likely to Kill You  - robg
http://www.reason.com/blog/show/128501.html

======
MicahWedemeyer
I commute by bike in Atlanta. Few of us make it to the point where heart
disease or lung cancer is a real issue. Soccer moms chatting on cell phones
will be the end of me.

~~~
delackner
Indeed, charts like this may be informative if you have a pretty average
lifestyle, but all those people that die from smoking and heart disease would
have eventually died from one of the other risk factors, had they continued
on.

Recently I read that something like 70+% of all men past a certain age had
nascent cancers when they died, regardless of whether cancer killed them. To
me that leaves cancer my #1 fear above all others (ignoring "events", like
being hit by a car), since our generation is going to live much longer, and
thus be hit by even more cancer.

~~~
Triis
I think it was 70% of men past a certain age have prostate cancer. I think in
the same study they determined that if you are 65 or older and catch a bought
of the prostate cancer, you might as well leave it untreated because you're
likely to die from something else before the cancer kills you and the quality
of life lost from treatment isn't worth it.

------
josefresco
Nothing for under 35ers?

Looks like I gotta watch out mostly for auto accidents and heart disease
(can't say I'm at risk for HIV)

Just bought a safe vehicle to replace my aging SUV, now it's time to look at
my diet/exercise.

------
swombat
"In the long run, we're all dead." -John Maynard Keynes

(
[http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/j/johnmaynar110030....](http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/j/johnmaynar110030.html)
)

